# A little hog control and alot of fun!!



## bigbird1 (Nov 18, 2010)

All of these were taken off of 2 farms in 3 nights of hunting. All was spot and stalk.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Nov 18, 2010)

What kind of guns yall shooten?


----------



## bigbird1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Using DPMS AR-10 (.308) with D760 nv scopes.


----------



## phila64 (Nov 18, 2010)

That is good rifle,  I got one and love it.  How much is the fee for one
nigh hunt?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 18, 2010)

Dang, I wouldn't want to clean all them in one night. That's alot of damage control right there. Mike


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 18, 2010)

Those are sure some nice ones in there.  Good job.


----------



## bdpost (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks good! That rifle looks like a cannon!


----------



## tsknmcn (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow.  That's a lot of ziplock bags and coolers!  Thank god for Twice the Ice locations.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 20, 2010)

That is getting done!!  Good stack of pigs ya got there!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## bigbird1 (Nov 21, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Dang, I wouldn't want to clean all them in one night. That's alot of damage control right there. Mike


 
Yea me too, luckily we have a processor that does all our processing for our hunters. All we do is drop and make a phone call.


----------



## tashwoo (Nov 25, 2010)

Is that With HOG SWAT?


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 25, 2010)

tashwoo said:


> Is that With HOG SWAT?



Naa.. They work out of the Dublin area, Im down in the Albany area. We both do the same thing.

Hey BGO, How's the 150's work for ya? Lose many? Notice any recoil reduction?


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Nov 25, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Using DPMS AR-10 (.308) with D760 nv scopes.



nice guns!  keep putting a dent in them hawgs.....


----------



## bigbird1 (Nov 25, 2010)

bigreddwon said:


> Naa.. They work out of the Dublin area, Im down in the Albany area. We both do the same thing.
> 
> Hey BGO, How's the 150's work for ya? Lose many? Notice any recoil reduction?


 

As you can tell the 150's are doing great, a small hole followed by a very large hole. Yea we hunt pulaski, wilcox, dodge and a little in dooly county.


----------



## spencer12 (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats looks like a good time.


----------



## kornbread (Nov 25, 2010)

i like the 150s lots of damage and less recoil.


----------



## sammy3304 (Nov 27, 2010)

very nice hunts...good job


----------



## SmartPins (Dec 20, 2010)

bigreddwon said:


> naa.. They work out of the dublin area, im down in the albany area. We both do the same thing.
> 
> Hey bgo, how's the 150's work for ya? Lose many? Notice any recoil reduction?


if you do this as a business please pm me with all the info..lisenses, lodging, fees ect.  Party of 4 from ohio looking for some good hog hunting...


----------



## reel2rifle (Dec 25, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Using DPMS AR-10 (.308) with D760 nv scopes.



I got the same DPMS AP4 toped Eotech,  but built a 6.8mm a year ago and the AP4 stays in the safe.  I have been meaning to post a question, if ya'll fellows that are doing this for management are shooting any 6.8's?


----------

